
In France, School Lessons Ask: Which Twitter Post Should You Trust? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/13/technology/france-internet-literacy-school.html
======
justtopost
Nothing on twitter carries any implicit trust. Certainly not a checkmark or
even the professional standing of the individual. You might as well evaluate
the truthiness of 4chan posts.

